# Citizen Electronic



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just bought this rare Citizen Balance wheel Electronic "Cosmotron". The pusher at 8 O'clock resets the seconds hand to zero. I've never seen one before. Where's Electo-hawk







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Trying to find his credit card and your phone number


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm right here...found my Credit Card....and ready to purchase.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Where's Electo-hawk
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mach 0.0013137 said:


> Trying to find his credit card and your phone number
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Silver Hawk said:


> I'm right here...found my Credit Card....and ready to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m Psychic me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, you are mental.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Yep, you are mental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I`ve been told


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> The pusher at 8 O'clock resets the seconds hand to zero


I wonder what the purpose of that feature is, could it be that these were such bad timekeepers that every time you heard the pips you were supposed to make a correction


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> > The pusher at 8 O'clock resets the seconds hand to zero
> 
> 
> I wonder what the purpose of that feature is, could it be that these were such bad timekeepers that every time you heard the pips you were supposed to make a correction
> ...


A quick form of `hacking` maybe, no having to wait until the second hand reaches 12 then having to wait until the `control` timepeice reaches it


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it just suddenly snap to the 12? And always to the 12? Or is it similar to the "accuset" thing that Bulova had?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Roy said:


> Just bought this rare Citizen Balance wheel Electronic "Cosmotron". The pusher at 8 O'clock resets the seconds hand to zero. I've never seen one before. Where's Electo-hawk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, congratulations Paul









Derek


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice watch, I like that a lot.

Dave


----------

